# Xmas Upgrade, skt 939 A64



## fr33ze (Dec 13, 2004)

Planning to upgrade some time during the xmas holidays as my trusty xp is getting pretty long in the tooth now, had this setup nearly two years now and it's showing it's age.

Hoping to get a winnie 3000+ and aiming to get about 2.5ghz out of it
and an MSI neo2 plat as it seems to be the best 939 board around.
might also get a SATA drive or two but not sure yet.

Gonna do a bit of work to my case as well including a new res for the watcooling if i've got time. 

Anyways i'll post back here with updates when i get them.


----------



## fr33ze (Dec 23, 2004)

doesnt look like i'll be able to upgrade after all cuz the government is currently screwing me out of £1500, nice. so i got no money basically. hopefully be able to upgrade and do some mods in the new year.


----------



## GoLLuM4444 (Dec 23, 2004)

£1500   ul. How'd they manage that?


----------



## GoLLuM4444 (Dec 23, 2004)

lol ur upgrade hopes didn't even last 10 days.

Shot down


----------

